# Gaggia 3-way solenoid valve vs manual



## markrobbo036 (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi, I'm a newcomer to espresso and have read a lot about the difference between the pre and post 2015 models (and 2019)

The biggest seeming to be the 3-way solenoid - I understand the purpose of this but am a bit confused as to what a 'manual valve' is in the case of the 2015-2019 models

Is this just the lack of a 3-way solenoid meaning I'd have to wait a couple of minutes before removing the portafilter to avoid creating a mess?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

markrobbo036 said:


> Hi, I'm a newcomer to espresso and have read a lot about the difference between the pre and post 2015 models (and 2019)
> The biggest seeming to be the 3-way solenoid - I understand the purpose of this but am a bit confused as to what a 'manual valve' is in the case of the 2015-2019 models
> Is this just the lack of a 3-way solenoid meaning I'd have to wait a couple of minutes before removing the portafilter to avoid creating a mess?


Yes. And you can't backflush it (I.e: clean the group with detergent).


----------



## markrobbo036 (Apr 13, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Yes. And you can't backflush it (I.e: clean the group with detergent).


 Thanks. What's the significance of that, wouldn't rinsing clean it adequately anyway if there's no 3-way solenoid?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

markrobbo036 said:


> Thanks. What's the significance of that, wouldn't rinsing clean it adequately anyway if there's no 3-way solenoid?


I don't know how those mechanical valves work, I'm sorry. Backflushing allows you to clean the group, behind the shower screen and anything in the coffee path.

I suppose you could take it apart every 3 weeks or so and give it a good clean. Won't hurt, and it's actually a good thing. In the Gaggia, is not as easy as you have to remove all the screws and be careful not to damage the group gasket.

The 2019 version is so quipped with a 3 way solenoid valve as far as I know.


----------



## markrobbo036 (Apr 13, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I don't know how those mechanical valves work, I'm sorry. Backflushing allows you to clean the group, behind the shower screen and anything in the coffee path.
> 
> I suppose you could take it apart every 3 weeks or so and give it a good clean. Won't hurt, and it's actually a good thing. In the Gaggia, is not as easy as you have to remove all the screws and be careful not to damage the group gasket.
> 
> The 2019 version is so quipped with a 3 way solenoid valve as far as I know.


 Yeah the 2019 has the 3-way valve (and the steam wand upgrade) but is still £400, and I was looking for a used deal for budget reasons ?

And you can't adjust the OPV on it easily I don't think which is a shame, bars a potential improvement!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

markrobbo036 said:


> Yeah the 2019 has the 3-way valve (and the steam wand upgrade) but is still £400, and I was looking for a used deal for budget reasons
> And you can't adjust the OPV on it easily I don't think which is a shame, bars a potential improvement!


You can adjust the the OPV by buying one of the Mr. Shades' (this forum) kit for under a tenner.


----------



## kozesluk (Apr 28, 2019)

the non-3-way valve versions have simply a one-way valve just straight behind the shower foil. you can't backflush it and there is no need to. simply unscrew a screw holding the shower screen and clean the area behind, there isn't anything else there to clean at all. so the maintenance is easier.
however, as was stated above, it doesn't release the residual pressure from the PF so that's the trade-off.


----------



## markrobbo036 (Apr 13, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You can adjust the the OPV by buying one of the Mr. Shades' (this forum) kit for under a tenner.


 That's cool! I'm glad they made such an improvement with the 2019 model

Still, Im having enough trouble justifying the grinder cost to myself never mind a new Gaggia ?



kozesluk said:


> the non-3-way valve versions have simply a one-way valve just straight behind the shower foil. you can't backflush it and there is no need to. simply unscrew a screw holding the shower screen and clean the area behind, there isn't anything else there to clean at all. so the maintenance is easier.
> however, as was stated above, it doesn't release the residual pressure from the PF so that's the trade-off.


 I see, that's what I thought - thanks. I think for my morning workflow I'd quite like a valve to get rid of the waiting time for cleaning up. Though I would have to wait for steam etc anyway as I enjoy milk drinks so I suppose that might not be so bad


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

markrobbo036 said:


> I see, that's what I thought - thanks. I think for my morning workflow I'd quite like a valve to get rid of the waiting time for cleaning up. Though I would have to wait for steam etc anyway as I enjoy milk drinks so I suppose that might not be so bad


Which grinder are you planning to buy? Remember, don't skimp on the grinder, it's more important than the coffee machine!


----------



## markrobbo036 (Apr 13, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Which grinder are you planning to buy? Remember, don't skimp on the grinder, it's more important than the coffee machine!


 Either Commandante C40 if I can get away with it (though I hear that's quite difficult to dial in for espresso) or preferably one of the Eureka Mignons.

Again I was planning to find a good deal used if possible so I'm open to options, will be keeping a look out


----------

